# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  List of legitimate hGH brands

## nafnlaus

This will probably save someone a lot of time. Those are respectable brands, if you have something that is not on this list then its probably not approved for human use.


Jintropin B
Jintropin AQ L
Genotropin Miniquick B
Genotropin B
Humatrope B
Norditropin B
Norditropin NordiFlex L
Norditropin Simplexx L
Norditropin Nordilet
Nutropin AQ L
Nutropin B
Omnitrope B
Saizen M
Serostim M
Tev-Tropin 192aa
Zomacton B
Zorbtive M

----------


## SlinKing

Wow, this is a gem! Thanks much.

Already emailed jintropin for a list of their approved distributers hehe

----------


## Othello

You should also add Norditropin Nordilet Pens from novonordisk

----------


## marcus300

Not necessary all legitimate list, Ankebio (Ansomone) do sell fakes to the underground market and can't be trusted source IMHO. Also with Jins you have to be very careful with suppliers.

----------


## Rick Kane

Gen-tropin AQX is another that shouldn't be on that list. Good luck finding any licensing or company info on Biogen-Pharma. The only place they are listed is on their own website.

----------


## Granovich

its all about the source. not the brand of the pharma grade HGH

----------


## MACKATTACK

tev-tropin is 191..........

----------


## nafnlaus

> You should also add Norditropin Nordilet Pens from novonordisk


thanks, done. but i do beleive nordiflexx is their new line of pens

----------


## nafnlaus

> Not necessary all legitimate list, Ankebio (Ansomone) do sell fakes to the underground market and can't be trusted source IMHO. Also with Jins you have to be very careful with suppliers.


i fixed the Ansomone. But with the jintropin you can go to their official website and cross check a code that is on the box for the vials.

----------


## BG

> i fixed the Ansomone. But with the jintropin you can go to their official website and cross check a code that is on the box for the vials.


You need to make sure its the legit site because companies also make fake websites that you can verify your fake GH at. Theres also been redirects that take you to the fake site.

----------


## marcus300

Please don't post links to sites. Thanks

----------


## Othello

> thanks, done. but i do beleive nordiflexx is their new line of pens


Ok...im not aware of those as nordilets is what we have here in Lebanon...whats the difference?

----------


## mwilkinson

********** ?

----------


## testluva

Ansomone is 191 AA now

----------


## Relax007

Am I allowed to post pics of my Jintropin to see if it is legit?

----------


## nafnlaus

> Am I allowed to post pics of my Jintropin to see if it is legit?


probably, but there is another board for that. pics wont matter though, check the serial code on Gensci official website. i am not allowed to post a link to their website... just use google.

----------


## Relax007

> probably, but there is another board for that. pics wont matter though, check the serial code on Gensci official website. i am not allowed to post a link to their website... just use google.


I know the website, but I checked a serial number from a box on their site, and it said fake, so I'm not sure how much confindence I have it.

----------


## bstacked

What about Hyge tropin yellow tops or blue?

----------


## bstacked

I had to.put a space in there cause.it.kept blicking it out for some reason

----------


## beerdogg

> I know the website, but I checked a serial number from a box on their site, and it said fake, so I'm not sure how much confindence I have it.


It is most likely fake.

----------


## nafnlaus

> What about Hyge tropin yellow tops or blue?


if you have a brand of medicine called after the color of the lid it has then i doubt you have good medicine. you must understand that human growth hormone is not something easily cooked up, if one has the money, knowledge and facility to make it then they would be a respectable drug company. 

i checked out ********** right now, there is a wikipedia article on it. it lacks credibility, the sources are from them selves.
if you check out how to contact them you will see no info about where they are placed or their email, you leave a message and they contact you - not the usual with real companies.

and finally, the thing that verifies authenticity better than anything. Nothing can be found about ********** in pediatric medicine articles, researches and so on. That is almost all you need to know, hGH is made for GH deficient people, most commonly used to treat children.

----------


## nafnlaus

why did hyge-tropin get censored if written in one word?

----------


## Rookie75

Any thoughts on Somalete - Somatropin?

----------


## nafnlaus

> Any thoughts on Somalete - Somatropin?


nothing comes up if you google it, not even UGL discussion, fake companies or anything - nothing at all. so you can be almost positive that this is not authentic, UGL is not creditable and this doesnt even seem to have any UGL reputation at all...

----------


## Rookie75

> nothing comes up if you google it, not even UGL discussion, fake companies or anything - nothing at all. so you can be almost positive that this is not authentic, UGL is not creditable and this doesnt even seem to have any UGL reputation at all...


Somalete - Somatropin (RDNA Origin) for injection. That is on the box.

----------


## marcus300

ROOKIE75

No posting of sources, please read the rules. That's why your posts keep getting deleted.

Thanks

----------


## Rookie75

> ROOKIE75
> 
> No posting of sources, please read the rules. That's why your posts keep getting deleted.
> 
> Thanks


If I cant check a source in here than where?

----------


## marcus300

> If I cant check a source in here than where?


You have to wait till you have enough posts and then pm a staff member who is willing to help you out...we don't post sources on the open board sorry.

----------


## Rookie75

Is this better?

----------


## marcus300

Its generic which tells me it could contain anything except gh

----------


## Rookie75

> Its generic which tells me it could contain anything except gh


Thanks!

----------


## SixGod

I've been on Somalete for about two months. Mine came with testing papers for potency. I can post if anyone is interested. Been great and starting to feel the good effects. The name is getting bigger and I hear that it is lab tested and made properly.

----------


## bobbypump

So I'm just going out on a limb here, but the Somatropin kit from ProLab is probably a fake too.. ? I found stuff about Somatropin online, but not much on this particular kit. I thought seeing the ProLab brand it would be legit like the gear I have used.

----------


## bobbypump

Any friendly SR members want to PM a better product/source to get? I did find a source to humatrope which seems like the most legit, but holy shit that stuff is pricey.. 6mg for $240? wow-wee

----------

